# Something To Try For Easy Kiddings



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

Over the last few weeks I have read stories of some difficult, and sometimes tragic births. I would like to share something that we have found helpful. Hopefully this will help someone else with smooth kidding in the future. What we use is *dried raspberry leaf*. You give two TBS every day per doe for as much as two weeks from due date to the time she kids. My dairy girls have all had nine-10# babies this year (a single, 10#s, twins, nine-10#s each, and triplets, nine, nine and a half and 10#s each and all in perfect position). These girls have delivered unassisted in a very short amount of time. Nothing is guarantied, however this has proven helpful for us. To future happy kiddings!

P.S Ladies, this also works for humans to!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wild raspberry leaves? How do you know they had anything to do with it?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Wondering the same as well.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, Raspberry leaf is a tonic known to condition the uterus, help relax during labor, and help the uterus return to shape quicker after birth.


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

We had this recommended to us by another goat farm when we were starting out. This is a centuries old herbal remedy commonly used in midwifery. We've used it on our goats and so far we have had good success. Like I said, nothing is guaranteed.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow I may have to try this out


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

May have to try this as well


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

We grow raspberries, can it be your own leaves dried and ground? or do you have to buy them.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I just want to point out that good loose minerals with high copper levels is very important, as well as proper ca/ phos ratio for ease of kidding.
Not disputing the use of raspberry leaf.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You can dry your own.


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> We grow raspberries, can it be your own leaves dried and ground? or do you have to buy them.


Sure, go ahead and dry your own leaves.


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks goathiker!....Are you reading my thoughts?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Do they have to be dried? Or can they be fresh? Very cool info,btw


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They can be fresh. The leaves are best and have the most herbal properties when the berries are ripe however.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good to know Jill...we have lots of wild raspberry bushes here...what about blueberry bush leaves?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay! Cool, I think I might try this


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow, great post!  Thanks so much for sharing  Another thing that I've found (and many other people say) works well is Apple Cider Vinegar-1 TBS per day, four days a week the last month before kidding. Works wonders for small first timers! (I speak from experience, LOL. _Obey the master!_   )


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Would this be the same as the hot diet supplement Raspberry ketones? Can pick up tablets at just about any drug store. Just wondering if it would be the same thing. With 40 does set to kid, no way we could do the whole dried leaf thing to give it a try.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> Would this be the same as the hot diet supplement Raspberry ketones? Can pick up tablets at just about any drug store. Just wondering if it would be the same thing. With 40 does set to kid, no way we could do the whole dried leaf thing to give it a try.


Kind of wondering the same thing


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Cool! Will have to try that! Onion Creek, I love your avatar, absolutely LOVE it! Beautiful picture!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Mollys herbals also has a pregnancy tonic I've heard is good...


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Raspberry leaves have been used as a reproductive herb for centuries for humans and animals. I've never used it but I know a lot of people who do.

What really works for me is getting my does out and exercised daily no matter the weather. The exercise keeps their muscles tones and body healthy fior ease of kidding. I will not let the girls just lay around when pregnant, I make them get moving by feeding them hay outside and grain on the milk stand, one at a time. On non-stormy days, I lock them outside for a few hours daily, all year long. Made big difference in the ease of kiddings!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That and raspberries themselves increase fertility.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Where did you order the leaves? I'm also planning to use Ewe Ter N from Fir Meadow, but you only give that once contractions start.


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

I order mine in bulk from the Bulk Herb Store. They have very high quality products. Here is the link: http://www.bulkherbstore.com/Red-Raspberry-Leaf-Organic-Cut. If you need a smaller quantity or can't get it in time, raspberry tea in tea bags work as well in a pinch. If your grocery store has a good bulk isle, you might be able to find it there as well. I hope this helps!

P.S If you get it in the tea bags, note the expiration date get the freshest one possible.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yay! My first girls are due in about 3 months, so this is just the right time to order.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Thank you so much! That's awesome; I have a doe due in four weeks, so just enough time to order some and start giving it! 
Is this the right kind?: http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/search/search.php?page=2&refine=y&keywords=raspberry+leaf&x=0&y=0
We were going to order from here anyway...


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> Yay! My first girls are due in about 3 months, so this is just the right time to order.


Haha, we said almost the same thing at the same time.. :lol:


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

Texaslass said:


> Thank you so much! That's awesome; I have a doe due in four weeks, so just enough time to order some and start giving it!
> Is this the right kind?: http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/search/search.php?page=2&refine=y&keywords=raspberry+leaf&x=0&y=0
> We were going to order from here anyway...


Yes that will work.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Last time I ordered, I got them from Mt. Rose. They were on sale so I got a nice big bag - like 2 lbs - since I figured on having lots of does bred this year. Well... back in the summer I had a doe with some scouring due to dietary issues, so I had the red raspberry out because I was giving it to her throughout the day to stop the scouring (raspberry leaves naturally contain pectin so they're good to give for scours in conjunction with treating the actual problem) and the goats somehow got out of their pen into the milkroom and had a big "trash the milkroom" party - and they got into the bag of red raspberry leaves and ate some and tossed the bag around so there were dried leaves ALL OVER THE PLACE!










Most of the stuff all over the floor is the red raspberry leaf, that's the empty bag on the knocked-over chair by the milkstand. 

ANYHOW I use red raspberry for the goaties as pregnancy support, and I use it myself for - womanly things.  But I need to buy some more before too long! This time I think I'm going to get it from the Land of Havilah herbal store.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Oh man! I hate it when they do that! :roll: And what a waste!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

.:Linz:. said:


> Last time I ordered, I got them from Mt. Rose. They were on sale so I got a nice big bag - like 2 lbs - since I figured on having lots of does bred this year. Well... back in the summer I had a doe with some scouring due to dietary issues, so I had the red raspberry out because I was giving it to her throughout the day to stop the scouring (raspberry leaves naturally contain pectin so they're good to give for scours in conjunction with treating the actual problem) and the goats somehow got out of their pen into the milkroom and had a big "trash the milkroom" party - and they got into the bag of red raspberry leaves and ate some and tossed the bag around so there were dried leaves ALL OVER THE PLACE! Most of the stuff all over the floor is the red raspberry leaf, that's the empty bag on the knocked-over chair by the milkstand.  ANYHOW I use red raspberry for the goaties as pregnancy support, and I use it myself for - womanly things.  But I need to buy some more before too long! This time I think I'm going to get it from the Land of Havilah herbal store.


Your goats and mine must be related....;-) I had that happen a couple months ago.....


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis said:


> Over the last few weeks I have read stories of some difficult, and sometimes tragic births. I would like to share something that we have found helpful. Hopefully this will help someone else with smooth kidding in the future. What we use is *dried raspberry leaf*. You give two TBS every day per doe for as much as two weeks from due date to the time she kids. My dairy girls have all had nine-10# babies this year (a single, 10#s, twins, nine-10#s each, and triplets, nine, nine and a half and 10#s each and all in perfect position). These girls have delivered unassisted in a very short amount of time. Nothing is guarantied, however this has proven helpful for us. To future happy kiddings!
> 
> P.S Ladies, this also works for humans to!


I think you are giving credit to something that, while it may very well have some benefits, plays no real part in your kidding success to date.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> I think you are giving credit to something that, while it may very well have some benefits, plays no real part in your kidding success to date.


... another case of Crazy's keyboard turrets syndrome ^^^

I think you are down playing something that you havent even spent the time to research. If you have proof or insight or experience one way or another, great! Many of us would like to hear it. But to reply with a, I think you are wrong because I think so, is un needed. This is one of those times you shoulda just read the post and moved on.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> I think you are giving credit to something that, while it may very well have some benefits, plays no real part in your kidding success to date.


I wouldn't be so quick to judge. Red raspberry leaf absolutely helps, and not just for goats. It's been an herbal support for women's reproductive care for generations.

In fact, next time any of you ladies are having a particularly painful cycle, give it a try. You will be surprised how much it can help with cramps, moods and such. I used it in the past, but thankfully, am now no longer cursed with that monthly visitor. Now I'm looking for the right combination of herbs to help with the current curses my body is throwing at me :roll:

TSC carries this for horses, and it can be used for goats as well: http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/mare-magic-8-oz?cm_vc=-10005

It seems expensive, but it's a powder and you only use a small amount daily. That 8 oz package is enough for _60 days _for a mare.


----------



## run1251 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a Nubian due March 5th. When would I begin grieving it to her and how much would I use?


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Raspberry leaves contain a plant based estrogen which helps with contractions and uterine tone. It wouldn't make the kids bigger, that is genetics and diet. Red Clover works the same way- plant based estrogen that tones the reproductive tract.

Blackberry leaves are fantastic for scours, better than raspberry leaves.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

run1251 said:


> I have a Nubian due March 5th. When would I begin grieving it to her and how much would I use?


I'm pretty sure at the beginning of this thread, someone said a tablespoon a day.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis said:


> Over the last few weeks I have read stories of some difficult, and sometimes tragic births. I would like to share something that we have found helpful. Hopefully this will help someone else with smooth kidding in the future. What we use is *dried raspberry leaf*. *You give two TBS every day per doe for as much as two weeks from due date to the time she kids. *My dairy girls have all had nine-10# babies this year (a single, 10#s, twins, nine-10#s each, and triplets, nine, nine and a half and 10#s each and all in perfect position). These girls have delivered unassisted in a very short amount of time. Nothing is guarantied, however this has proven helpful for us. To future happy kiddings!
> 
> P.S Ladies, this also works for humans to!


Sorry, no it was 2 tablespoons a day! ^^  here ya go.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Would you cut that in half for the minis?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I was wondering that too.... I've heard that Nigerians are supposed to be roughly a third the size of standards, but I'm not sure if that's true... onder:


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

I have some red raspberry leaf tea left over from my last human baby


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

Overdose with herbs is very hard to do. It would take A LOT of herb to OD. It is better to have a little more then a little less since their body will flush out what is not needed.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

^^^^yeah, it's really hard.......


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sometimes -- with herbal wormers I know you should never double-dose a pregnant doe. It's better to give them normal dose several times than to double dose. That is probably different than raspberry though. :laugh:


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

With herbals, I always follow the 1/2 tsp per 50 lbs body weight dosage scale.


----------



## erin11 (Dec 24, 2013)

I grow red raspberries in the summer and the plants are all dried up for the winter. Can I just pull the leaves off of there and crumble them up and feed them?. Will it really help?! That would be so cool! And a good, cheap way to give my pregnant girls a little more supplement!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

You sure can!


----------



## erin11 (Dec 24, 2013)

Perfect! They're all due at the end of march, so I'll wait awhile to start giving it to them, but glad to know this will help! Thanks!


----------



## run1251 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have two does I want to give this to. I figured I needed 3 1/2 cups to feed two does 2 tbs daily for two weeks. I called and was told 16 oz. equaled three cups, so I ordered 32 oz. When it arrived it turned out to be two gallons. I ordered it from Frontier. The girls are due March 5th. Since I ended up with so much extra, would it hurt to start now. That would be feeding it for the last two months, not the last two weeks. Thanks


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

Here is a customer's comment on Raspberry from our supplier: http://www.bulkherbstore.com/articles/red-raspberry-and-debbie-osbornes-goats.

"I was talking to a lady on the phone the other day concerning herbs, and she told me the most interesting story. She had ordered a large amount of red raspberry. I thought she must be a midwife that delivered several babies a week. "No," she told me, "I raise goats." I was really surprised.
She adds 2 tablespoons of red raspberry to the feed of her female goats each morning for 2 weeks before the doe was bred. She said, "This aids in fertility." She also feeds pregnant goats 2 tablespoons per day for the last 6 weeks of pregnancy.
This seemed a strange and expensive way to feed goats until she told me the amazing results she had achieved. She said they have many goats and have not had to call the vet in over 4 years. After commencing the red raspberry, it has become normal for her goats to have 3 and even 4 kids at one birthing, with no complications. She said her goats yield record breaking volumes of milk that is creamy and delicious.
Their little farm is known far and wide for the wonderful success they have had with goats. She believes the red raspberry is a very significant factor."
~~~~~~~~~~

Hope this helps!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis said:


> Here is a customer's comment on Raspberry from our supplier: http://www.bulkherbstore.com/articles/red-raspberry-and-debbie-osbornes-goats.
> 
> "I was talking to a lady on the phone the other day concerning herbs, and she told me the most interesting story. She had ordered a large amount of red raspberry. I thought she must be a midwife that delivered several babies a week. "No," she told me, "I raise goats." I was really surprised.
> She adds 2 tablespoons of red raspberry to the feed of her female goats each morning for 2 weeks before the doe was bred. She said, "This aids in fertility." She also feeds pregnant goats 2 tablespoons per day for the last 6 weeks of pregnancy.
> ...


Wow! And what do you use? Their Red Raspberry leaf formula or the Turmeric Root powder? I think I'm going to get some for my girls!


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

I will be the first to admit I'm a newbie and only one kidding under my belt, just a few days ago. Here are a few facts about our situation. I'll give links to Fias/Molly's Herbal site and there are other testimonies which lead me to try this. I will be using it for my other two bred does for sure. One is a FF too.

We used Molly's Herbal Preg. Tonic with our doe for about 6 weeks before her kidding. I can not be more pleased with the pre birth, birth and post birth experience. Bonnie was due Jan 1st and kidded the 2nd. She was bred 20 days before we brought her home. She as free in the pasture until the morning feeding on the 2nd. On the morning of the 2nd I checked her at 5am, no change but around 7am she had about a 4-5" mucus string. She wanted breakfast, which she was given in the kidding stall between 7-7:30am. By about 10:15am she had two beautiful does. No long, difficult labor. Yes, she had contractions, but not hours and hours. Within 2 hours she had the afterbirth. She's not bleeding anymore either (which is something I recall others commenting how quickly the doe recovers). If I can give my doe (and myself) a healthy edge on birth...why not?

Here's a link to the tonic about what all is in it(it does contain red raspberry, among other things), benefits and reviews. 
http://www.fiascofarm.com/herbs/mollysherbals.php/products/pregnancy-tonic
By the way we gave 1/4 cup daily. You can give up to 1/3.

Just hours after kidding

Family Photo by LaurieESW, on Flickr


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Those are _beautiful_ babies!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis said:


> Here is a customer's comment on Raspberry from our supplier: http://www.bulkherbstore.com/articles/red-raspberry-and-debbie-osbornes-goats.
> 
> "I was talking to a lady on the phone the other day concerning herbs, and she told me the most interesting story. She had ordered a large amount of red raspberry. I thought she must be a midwife that delivered several babies a week. "No," she told me, "I raise goats." I was really surprised.
> She adds 2 tablespoons of red raspberry to the feed of her female goats each morning for 2 weeks before the doe was bred. She said, "This aids in fertility." She also feeds pregnant goats 2 tablespoons per day for the last 6 weeks of pregnancy.
> ...


Woo hoooo!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I used raspberry leaves sprinkeled on my bred does grains for over a year now I also give kidding does a strong raspberry tea that I make from the leaves before and/or after kidding. I feel that it helps the ease of the does kidding to some extent and can also help with expeling the placenta (have not had a doe with retained placenta since using them.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

May I have some more options from where to order from? Some of the places I've looked at are sold out.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Bulk Herb Store, Into Health, Mountain Rose, Leaves and Roots, Land of Havilah Herbals... Amazon has the Starwest Botainicals brand as well as Frontier brand.

And then there's the Herbal Pregnancy Tonic from Molly's Herbals which is red raspberry, rose hips, alfalfa, fennel, and cinnamon.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.herbalcom.com/store.php3...tR-T&session=ee5755f9eca718c2f30f9bb01ee22a0d is a great place to order from. I dont like the set up of their ordering site but they have nice herbs.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

AmeriHerb
(515) 232-8614
is another I like but you have to contact them to access the site.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I just ordered from bulk herbs USA . Com. My goats love the raspberry leaf, and you wouldn't believe how big a bag of 1 lb bay leaves is!!! I'm giving out New Years bay leaves!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Does everyone usually give it dry? I was planning on that, but if the tea would be more effective I can do that instead.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I use it dry...it's easier


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I ordered some raspberry leaves and the instructions said it could be given dry


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Dry should be fine.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i give mine dry....mixed in with their grains (which are moist anyway, so they stick). i think the girl at LoH makes a tea, but with my goats there's no guarantee they'll drink the water so it would just go to waste


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Mine love it dry so I know they get it!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Great!


----------



## run1251 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have been mixing mine dry in alfalfa pellets but they will eat it dry by itself from the bottom of the bucket. It must taste good.


----------

